# Showtime and Fall Classic in MI



## uflrh9y (Jun 29, 2012)

Has anyone ever gone to either of these 2 shows? My daughter showed at Showtime at MSU and we are going to go to the Fall Classic in Mason and I was just wondering how they compared to each other.


----------



## SunnyK01 (Mar 15, 2010)

I have shown at both multiple times, but it's been about 5 years since I've gone to either, so my info may be slightly out of date  I always preferred Showtime since it was put on by the Half Arab Association, and therefore, had more Half Arab classes. My mare is a Half Arab obviously  Both were excellent shows though.

They were pretty similiar shows in terms of classes offered. Fall Classic tended to be slightly larger, both in individual class sizes and overall number of horses showing - or at least that's how it always seemed! Fall classic also tends to be one of the most competitive shows of the season. There was always a very high caliber of horses being shown, and most of the big name trainers in Michigan would be there. They also had an organist there, which is pretty uncommon at shows these days and was pretty neat. It was a well run show and was always an enjoyable time. Winning, or even just placing, at Fall Classic always felt just a little more special than placing well at the other shows! 

As a side note, I prefer showing at Mason to showing at MSU - the fairgrounds in Mason is within walking distance of downtown, an ice cream shop, a nice park, and they have a great tack shop on site 

If you have more specific questions, let me know and I will try to remember things well enough to answer them!


----------



## uflrh9y (Jun 29, 2012)

Sunny, thanks so much. I think your the first MI rider I've met here.  I've only been to the Mason Fairgrounds once as a spectator and my navigator took me the back way through N Territorial (we live in Canton) so all I saw were dairy farms. I had no idea there was a downtown and all that stuff. 

My daughter rides at Rushlow's so as far as barn size goes, from what I can tell, they seem to be one of the bigger ones. Of course I am just going off of Showtime and since we have only lived here a year, I am not familiar with the other barns in MI at all.


----------

